# loopback interface not exported by bird



## benoitc (May 9, 2022)

I've setup a loopback interface `lo1` to export some paths using bird but IPs are not exported using bird until I am using a direct interface, wich 
introduced new  issues in logs on 13.0-RELENG:


```
2022-05-09 00:29:53.065 <ERR> KRT: Error sending route X.X.X.X/32 to kernel: Invalid argument
```


 Only paths from lo0 are exported. Any idea what could be the issue ?


----------

